# White or light areas on coat



## Ameluc (Nov 5, 2010)

Our little Lucy is now 10 weeks old and doing so, so well! We just love her energy and enthusiasm. Quick question, though. She has some white hairs (or maybe they're blonde) on her chest, shoulder blades and back of her legs. Is this normal? Anyone else see this? Does this go away as they get older? 

Not concerned about it, and Lucy is just the cutest thing ever. Just curious . . .


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

This is completely normal. It doesn't go away, it's natural "shading". My girl has a darker stripe down her back with lighter areas behind her shoulders, belly, neck, chest and back of her rear legs.

I believe it called the "Esterhazy Saddle". Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I saw your picture, but it seems to have disappeared. I have no advice on the subject though, but those paws were definitely white and not shaded.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

According to the AKC Vizsla standard, white hair anywhere other than on the chest and toes is a disqualification. However, that's only if your in the show ring. It certainly doesn't change the personality or disposition and that's what we all love.
;D


----------

